# Scottish Tories unveil plan to wipe out IVF postcode lottery



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.scotsman.com/news/Tories-unveil-5m-plan-to.6745434.jp?articlepage=1

Interesting! I think I may have to write to all my local MSP candidates to find out their plans!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

